# Skydrive et son cache



## psgfan (3 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Avez vous remarqué que skydrive ne permet pas de libérer son cache, même après suppression du fichier sur les serveurs.
Une fois un fichier lu via l'appli (un pdf par ex) celui-ci reste en cache. Seul moyen, désinstaller puis réinstaller l'application.
Plutôt pénible.....


----------

